# Bean's Appalachian Trail Boot?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(circa 1977)

Northern Italy??? Any idea who originally made these? They look sort of like a 7-inch version of ...










If not the original maker, anyone know of any U.S. (or other Italian) makers doing a 7" like the Appalachian Trail Boot?


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

" Northern Italy??? Any idea who originally made these? They look sort of like a 7-inch version of Danner Mountain Light boots".

My guess is that Bean's boot was made by Fabiano, an Italian boot of the era that was fairly widely available in the U.S. in the late-60s/70s but, as far as I can tell,is long gone from the scene. Best source for this type of boot today in that height is probably Ebay. The German-made Meindle Perfekt (not the same as the Meindle boot of that name that Cabela's imports) is very close. Very few mountain boots today still do a Norwegian welt because 1) the modern high tech soles are not attached that way and 2) the bootmakers who know how to do it are long-retired.

BTW, the Danner boot is a "version of" the European boot - not vice versa - and the sole attachment is what is called "stitch down", nothing like Norwegian welt.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks, Mazama! Great info, and a good point on the welt. Not much available out there... I've found one Italian-made Norwegian-welt shoe that seems similar (the eyelets aren't quite the same), called the by Andrew Shoes. It's not entirely clear if it's available internationally, however.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Also, for folks wondering how you might incorporate this Bean boot in practice, here's a shot "from the wild":









(Taken on the Brown campus circa 1980, courtesy of )

Paired with , a wool crewneck (either Shaker knit or fisherman's rib), and a tartan scarf. (Looks a little like the Ferguson tartan with less red stripes... can anyone ID it?). The scarf is a little fussy, but otherwise, this would look just as nice on campus today as it did 30 years ago.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

This is just a guess, but they look like Alico boots, which are made in Italy.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Good call on Alico. Their Guide model seems close, albeit with a visible padded collar. I like the smoother lines of the hidden collar, but both styles seem to have hit the States around the same time...

Here's a few pages from the 1967 R.E.I. catalog (courtesy of Mr. Schroder):


































Surprising how hard they are to find today.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

> (Taken on the Brown campus circa 1980, courtesy of )


Except those don't look like 5-pocket khakis, but standard-issue Levis cords. Which are (or were) perfectly usable pants, but whatever.

I'd also note:
- Don't like that sweater. Looks acrylic or something.
- "A little fussy" is a perfect description of the scarf. Maybe more than little.
- Note collar points outside of sweater.
- Haircut looks a bit male-model, even accounting for the vintage.

Back on the original question ... boots : Northern Italy as country music : Nashville, so it could be any of a number of manufacturers. Even though they haven't been leather in several generations, most ski boots are made in Northern Italy (Nordica, Tecnica, Lange - though it's originally-American, now French-owned company). Some companies, like Tecnica, make both hiking and ski boots.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Katon: "Surprising how hard they are to find today."

Assuming you're referring to that LL Bean "Appalachian Trail" boot, the Alico "Guide", or their counterparts in the old REI catalog, it's not surprising that they're hard to find because sell for a premium price ($350-$450), are VERY heavy (I believe LL Bean was lying when they said 4.7 lbs a pair for that boot, it's 5.0-5.5 lbs), are VERY stiff since they're really mountaineering boots (and need the stiffness to accommodate crampons for glacier and ice climbing), not hiking boots and require some SERIOUS breaking in effort. Lots of us wore them for backpacking was well as climbing in the late-60s/70s because we could only afford a single pair of boots, but essentially nobody wears such boots for trail hiking these days. 

The Raichle's in the REI catalog, adjusted for inflation to today's dollars in the $160-250 range, cost then as much as modern European-made equivalents such as Lowa, Meindle, Asolo, etc. cost but the current versions are far more comfortable and lighter weight although they lack "the look" of the Norwegian welt and old-style thick, almost straight, inflexible midsoles.

The Lowa Everest Boots on page 15 of the REI catalog bring back memories of buying a (barely) used pair at the old Seattle REI store in 1974. The $70 price in 1967 is $450 adjusted for inflation. They are strictly for glacier climbing. The last time I recall wearing them was on a June ascent of Mt. Rainer when it was well below zero as we left camp from 9,500' for the summit at about 2:00 AM and winds were gusting to 60 MPH on the 14,500' summit. On the descent I took them off the instant we got off the snow at about 5,000' and walked out to the car in sneakers. Since the mid-80s everyone uses plastic boots for such climbs.

The guy in the photo looks to be a poseur who probably never really broke those boots in much less got them muddy. Lots of poseur's wore them on campus in those days but real climbers didn't because they wore out much too quickly on concrete and asphalt (literally grinds down the soles) so we strictly saved them for the backcountry use.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Mazama said:


> The Lowa Everest Boots on page 15 of the REI catalog bring back memories of buying a (barely) used pair at the old Seattle REI store in 1974. The $70 price in 1967 is $450 adjusted for inflation. They are strictly for glacier climbing. The last time I recall wearing them was on a June ascent of Mt. Rainer when it was well below zero as we left camp from 9,500' for the summit at about 2:00 AM and winds were gusting to 60 MPH on the 14,500' summit. On the descent I took them off the instant we got off the snow at about 5,000' and walked out to the car in sneakers. Since the mid-80s everyone uses plastic boots for such climbs.
> 
> The guy in the photo looks to be a poseur who probably never really broke those boots in much less got them muddy. Lots of poseur's wore them on campus in those days but real climbers didn't because they wore out much too quickly on concrete and asphalt (literally grinds down the soles) so we strictly saved them for the backcountry use.


Great story, Mazama! I suppose the "poseur" problem is a perpetual one. The campus mountaineers are looked down on by those who actually climb on occasion, who are looked down upon by the regulars, who are looked down upon by the locals.  I think it's all about context. After a while, most "urban outdoorsmen" realize that just wearing the clothes doesn't get them what they're looking for. With any luck it will encourage some of them to actually experience the great outdoors for themselves.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Starch said:


> Back on the original question ... boots : Northern Italy as country music : Nashville, so it could be any of a number of manufacturers. Even though they haven't been leather in several generations, most ski boots are made in Northern Italy (Nordica, Tecnica, Lange - though it's originally-American, now French-owned company). Some companies, like Tecnica, make both hiking and ski boots.


Just thought I could mention that leather ski boots are still being made in North Italy, I prefer the Norwegian Varg boots though. Here is the Crispi Antarctic made for 75mm telemark bindings:

Scarpa is another North Italian maker who offers a similar model. Scarpa has been around since 1938 and Crispi started up in 1975, so both could very well be the manufacturer of this Bean boot.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Another close one, the Paraboot/Galibier Super Guide (French rather than Italian, though):


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

katon said:


> Thanks, Mazama! Great info, and a good point on the welt. Not much available out there... I've found one Italian-made Norwegian-welt shoe that seems similar (the eyelets aren't quite the same), called the by Andrew Shoes. It's not entirely clear if it's available internationally, however.


According to a helpful email I received, the answer is yes, if you order direct:


> Regarding our boots they are available directly from our Company by the online selling. The customer contact us for the information he needs and finally to confirm the order , via e.mail, and within a week ,10 days max. we'll send the goods by FEDEX courrier . The payment is in advance to our bank only by wire transaction.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 8, 2009)

i no longer wear my mountaineering boots b/c of what someone else said, they are heavy. but damn good looking. driving a car in them is also a huge pain b/c the soles don't flex due to being designed for crampon wear

if you're looking for a modern day boot in this style, check out https://limmerboot.com/. norwegian welt boots made in the USA; and they have lighter weight styles for day hiking.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Merrell stocks a Norwegian welt, Italian made boot called the wilderness.



I've been meaning to pick up a pair for some time now, but the Herman's Survivors boots I currently own just don't want to seem to die.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

jht3 said:


> if you're looking for a modern day boot in this style, check out https://limmerboot.com/. norwegian welt boots made in the USA; and they have lighter weight styles for day hiking.


What do the prices run for the Limmer boots? I don't see pricing info on the website.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Vintage Raichle Hiking boots, men's 7-1/2: $4.99.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

harvey_birdman said:


> What do the prices run for the Limmer boots? I don't see pricing info on the website.


As a point of refrence I found new Womens Limmer Lightweight boots for $249.

I did not see any new mens boots online.

As a point of comparison, you can get new Alico boots from Sierra Trading Post for $250

Or for under $190

or for $160:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Like others who regularly do summits in the Rockies, my interest has always been in a 'compromise' boot that is soft enough for the walk in and tough enough above timberline. Until recently, there were several reliable brands, including those mentioned above, made in the US, Italy and Germany. When I looked late last season for new boots, I could find nothing available locally (an intense climbing area) with a GoreTex lining that was not manufactured in Asia. Several, including the Alico, are still made in Italy, but none with GoreTex. I eventually settled on the Danner Expedition (China) because I was able to examine a pair closely prior to purchase, and I have solid faith in the integrity of the Danner company. On the first two climbs this year, I carried carried a spare pair of old Asolos in my pack, mistrusting the capacity/willingness of the Chinese to make tough, durable boots, but I have learned to trust the Danners. Nostalgia loses its value at about ten thousand feet. Anyone heading into wet country is advised to buy boots with GoreTex liners. GoreTex socks may work for some, but the liners are always there.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(1971)

On a slightly related note, Bean also carried boots.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

godan said:


> [...] my interest has always been in a 'compromise' boot that is soft enough for the walk in and tough enough above timberline.


I like the timeless style of the classic alpine boot, but they're way too stiff and bulky for casual wear. When selecting a task specific boot for casual wear, I think it is best to choose a boot intended for a purpose that one might actually find themselves doing. I personally couldn't wear a Red Wing boot without feeling like a "pretend worker." It practically never rains where I live, so a Bean's hunting boot wouldn't work for me, either. Hiking I actually do, though, and the hands-down best "compromise" boot with timeless classic style is the Vasque Sundowner:


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone know where (who) I could turn to to get a pair of fabianos resoled and reconditioned. I have a pair that my father wore and I later grew into and wore. I don't climb much (any lately) anymore but dad has passed and I'd like to get the boots redone just for nostalgia. Any ideas?

Josh


----------



## sjr (Dec 26, 2003)

I would try The Rubber Room, in Bishop, CA.

https://www.rubberroomresoles.com

Their predecessor, Wheeler's Boot Repairs was probably the best known and one of the most competent of the trad climbing boot era.


----------

